# Vinly Siding - Matching the color



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

sometimes its impossible,siding from the 70s was typically extruded today most vinyl siding is roll formed so the locks and grain pattern are different,maybe you could ''steal'' some siding from a less noticable area?

another way to match color is to paint it...yes you can paint vinyl siding


----------



## abedj (May 8, 2009)

Thanks for the information. 

In the crawlspace below is a few boxes of extra siding. 

I have used some of this when we converted the electric service to 200A. 

I did notice it is not faded like the siding on the south facing wall. 

This will be on the north facing side. Not sure if it will be as faded or not. 

In any case I think I will have enough unused siding. My real color option to find the same color of J channel. I guess my options are at this point to either pain the J channel to the correct color or an accent color for this wall.

In any case, I did not think of paint but that is a good option. 

Thanks again for the info. 

Dan


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

you can get a pce of j thats close enough from a siding supplier or just use white nobody will notice as long as the trim around the window is white also


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

tomstruble said:


> sometimes its impossible,siding from the 70s was typically extruded today most vinyl siding is roll formed so the locks and grain pattern are different,maybe you could ''steal'' some siding from a less noticable area?
> another way to match color is to paint it...yes you can paint vinyl siding


I agree, your best shot is to steal some from a spot that is not highly visible. This may very well mean removing siding from a complete wall and residing with the closest material currently available. This will also give you the best chance for an acceptable color blend, particularly if the material you "borrow" has the same sun exposure as the wall to be repaired. Those old blues were one of the most notorious colors for fading. And as stated, the grain patterns have changed very noticeably. If you only need j channel, the color difference will not be as noticeable as with the siding.


----------

